# Nightmare scenario (you have lost all your knifes) what do you do questionnaire?



## Hanmak17 (Dec 12, 2017)

One of the things I am beginning to realize about the universe of Jk's is that it is ridiculously expansive. Blacksmith, Grinds, Sharpener, metals, finish etc. The other thing I am realizing is that every tool has its purpose, some more singular then others. As a hobbyist I'm enjoying the learning. 

I have read through the forums about favorite knifes etc. I did read through the "which knife do you regret selling" thread but it didn't really touch on this. I am curious to hear the answer to these questions:

Scenario: You have lost all of your knifes, please answer the following questions:

You can only purchase one, which knife would you buy again? 

You can only purchase from one maker (from this point forward) who would it be? (even if they no longer make knifes)

You can only choose one steel, which one?


----------



## StonedEdge (Dec 12, 2017)

My one knife would be a carbon or semi-stainless core with SS cladding wa-gyuto 210 or 240...not sure if I can nail down my fave maker as I've not used all that many. White steel Wakui maybe? Not a crappy knife and not a collector's item. Good working knife.


----------



## Anton (Dec 12, 2017)

Is this another way to simply justify buying more?


----------



## Hanmak17 (Dec 12, 2017)

Anton said:


> Is this another way to simply justify buying more?



I assure you this is a purely scientific exercise.....cough, cough


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 12, 2017)

The thread title is which one would you buy again... that's not the same question as the question in the first post. Just sayin


----------



## Hanmak17 (Dec 12, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> The thread title is which one would you buy again... that's not the same question as the question in the first post. Just sayin



Fair enough, I have edited for clarification purposes. Now would you care to answer?


----------



## K813zra (Dec 12, 2017)

Hard question as I like having different knives for different situations but if I could only have one it would be a 180mm Misono Swedish carbon gyuto. It is a compromise in every way but one I can live with as it is small enough to be a petty but large enough to be a compromise suji and of course functions as a gyuto. It fits my lifestyle, which includes a fair amount of small scale butchery including taking chickens directly from the coop to the table. This knife can take care of that from dispatching to cleaning to breaking down the bird. It can then be cleaned and used to break down a block of chocolate for baking etc. My one and done, practically speaking. 

Now, part of me wants to say a 240mm Watanabe honyaki...But that is not being practical by any stretch of the imagination. Not in my kitchen anyway.


----------



## turbochef422 (Dec 12, 2017)

I would but my Billipp again or yoshikane sld


----------



## KimBronnum (Dec 12, 2017)

I would buy a Toyama 240 gyuto


----------



## inzite (Dec 12, 2017)

my TF Denka 240! gets mighty sharp, stays sharp, stainless clad, excellent grind, good flat spot and despite the rusticness on the tang and bolster, the actual handle shape is rather comfortable. TFTFTFTFTFTFTF!


----------



## dwalker (Dec 12, 2017)

Toyama 240. Everything else is negotiable.


----------



## Paraffin (Dec 12, 2017)

If I was restricted for some reason to using just one knife, and it had to be a replacement for one I already own, it would be the Takumi Ikeda 210mm gyuto in Aogami Super, carbon clad Damascus. It's laser-ish thin, I like the profile, and the AS steel is a good compromise between ease of sharpening and edge retention. I can't use anything longer than 210mm in my kitchen, due to space restrictions.

But it's not actually a knife I use all that often, which kinda defeats the premise of the question. It's just the closest thing to a compromise single knife. I'd rather use my Sukenari 165mm HAP40 petty for soft protein, and one of my two nakiris for veggies (165mm Yoshikazu Ikeda Blue #1 or Kurosaki 180mm in R2). I like a narrow blade for meat and fish, and a wide blade for veggies. I'd replace those before I bought another gyuto, if I lost all my knives for some reason.


----------



## LucasFur (Dec 12, 2017)

You can only purchase one, which knife would you buy again? -  I would defiantly buy my Sukenari ZDP again. though i kept all my super performers (for what i like) 

You can only purchase from one maker (from this point forward) who would it be? (even if they no longer make knifes) -  teruyasu fujiwara ... heat treat is just too good. 

You can only choose one steel, which one? - R2 

you can only use one knife for the rest of your life? Carbon option would be my togodashi honyaki B1 (regretted selling so im ordering another) .. PM option is my takamura R2.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 12, 2017)

LucasFur said:


> You can only purchase one, which knife would you buy again? -  I would defiantly buy my Sukenari ZDP again. though i kept all my super performers (for what i like)
> 
> You can only purchase from one maker (from this point forward) who would it be? (even if they no longer make knifes) -  teruyasu fujiwara ... heat treat is just too good.
> 
> ...



Are you referencing TF wh1 or AS?


----------



## andur (Dec 12, 2017)

Tanaka VG10 240mm gyuto. I think I'd get some more Tanakas and also in VG10 just because they are easy in the home kitchen. 
Or maybe blue steel..


----------



## Ivang (Dec 12, 2017)

I'd buy my tanaka r2 again, and I'd be happy just buying knives made by him


----------



## Hanmak17 (Dec 12, 2017)

LucasFur said:


> You can only purchase one, which knife would you buy again? -  I would defiantly buy my Sukenari ZDP again. though i kept all my super performers (for what i like)
> 
> You can only purchase from one maker (from this point forward) who would it be? (even if they no longer make knifes) -  teruyasu fujiwara ... heat treat is just too good.
> 
> ...



Outstanding response! Thank you.


----------



## jimbob (Dec 12, 2017)

Best all rounder Ive had was dt San mai 270 gyuto. That thing sliced, chopped and even prepped strawberries with aplomb with its distal taper and super tip. Miss that one


----------



## Godslayer (Dec 12, 2017)

If tmr I lost all my knives(this is basically impossible, I have knives stationed at five different locations at all times) I would probably buy a tanaka 270mm gyuto(simply because I need it for work) and than cry and cry and cry, if I had infinite income I would probably order a Burke or something from epic edge and pay for priority shipping. If I could though I'd get a 270mm takamura uchigumo but alas those are nigh-impossible to find.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 12, 2017)

I cannot imagine any scenario where only being able to buy a single knife is the only option. Better to ask favorite all-around knife, favorite maker, favorite steel IMHO.

So to answer those:

1. Favorite all-around knife: Don't have one.

2. Favorite Maker: Don't have one.

3. Favorite steel: Don't have one.

Hope that helps :biggrin:


----------



## inzite (Dec 12, 2017)

Hanmak17 said:


> One of the things I am beginning to realize about the universe of Jk's is that it is ridiculously expansive. Blacksmith, Grinds, Sharpener, metals, finish etc. The other thing I am realizing is that every tool has its purpose, some more singular then others. As a hobbyist I'm enjoying the learning.
> 
> I have read through the forums about favorite knifes etc. I did read through the "which knife do you regret selling" thread but it didn't really touch on this. I am curious to hear the answer to these questions:
> 
> ...



and btw hows the kato 210?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Dec 12, 2017)

I really like Ryusen's VG10 quality in the VS series already (in a way, a boring knife, but a very versatile and functional one), so I'd upgrade to the best Ryusen VG10 I could afford.


----------



## tripleq (Dec 12, 2017)

Just to add a warning about this nightmare scenario, it actually happened to me. Along with almost every other collectable I lost all my knives in a thorough burglary and the insurance was very tough to deal with. I would advise everyone to take pictures of your knives and if possible keep a copy of receipts and PayPal transactions and add descriptions of the items when making payments. For my fellow Canadians be advised that insurers will often ask for proof of customs clearance for items imported from other countries. If you can't prove that items were processed by customs insurers are within their rights to refuse compensation by declaring that the goods were illegally imported and you'll have no recourse. Considering what many of us spend on this hobby it is wise choice to keep meticulous records.


----------



## Hanmak17 (Dec 12, 2017)

WildBoar said:


> I cannot imagine any scenario where only being able to buy a single knife is the only option. Better to ask favorite all-around knife, favorite maker, favorite steel IMHO.
> 
> So to answer those:
> 
> ...



Understood. I actually spent some time trying to figure out how to pose the questions where it didn't turn into "what is your favorite knife", as I knew the thread would eventually devolve into little value. What I was trying to do was force people to have to think more about preference vs "favorites" (assumption being if you are forced to choose from a limited set of variables, favorite tends to get eliminated as an outlier). 

I also wanted to learn more about peoples preferences towards blacksmith/knife maker & steel (I'm beginning to learn that more experienced makers tend to land on a particular steel). 

Lastly, not interested in favorite knife type as it is a ridiculous question in reality. As I stated in the preamble every tool has its purpose, its understood that no one knife would suffice.


----------



## Hanmak17 (Dec 12, 2017)

inzite said:


> and btw hows the kato 210?



Awesome thanks, I was wondering if you would remember. It has many miles on it now. Just had it professionally sharpened (or that was the intention) at Bernal (bad experience). I'm thinking about sending it to Dave for a custom re handle at some point. It is a keeper.


----------



## Hanmak17 (Dec 12, 2017)

tripleq said:


> Just to add a warning about this nightmare scenario, it actually happened to me. Among with almost every other collectable I lost all my knives in a thorough burglary and the insurance was very tough to deal with. I would advise everyone to take pictures of your knives and if possible keep a copy of receipts and PayPal transactions and add descriptions of the items when making payments. For my fellow Canadians be advised that insurers will often ask for proof of customs clearance for items imported from other countries. If you can't prove that items were processed by customs insurers are within their rights to refuse compensation by declaring that the goods were illegally imported and you'll have no recourse. Considering what many of us spend on this hobby it is wise choice to keep meticulous records.



Great point, I lost 10's of thousand in bikes a few years ago. Still makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 12, 2017)

Ok, spill. What happened at Bernal?


----------



## inzite (Dec 12, 2017)

Hanmak17 said:


> Awesome thanks, I was wondering if you would remember. It has many miles on it now. Just had it professionally sharpened (or that was the intention) at Bernal (bad experience). I'm thinking about sending it to Dave for a custom re handle at some point. It is a keeper.



pm me and i can refer you to my preferred rehandler. actually check ur gmail.


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 12, 2017)

"You can only purchase one, which knife would you buy again?"

Catcheside 220mm thick grind gyuto

"You can only purchase from one maker"

Catcheside

"You can only choose one steel, which one?"

Catcheside's super high hardness 1.2442 tungsten carbon steel


----------



## labor of love (Dec 12, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> "You can only purchase one, which knife would you buy again?"
> 
> Catcheside 220mm thick grind gyuto
> 
> ...



Have you tried his honyaki? I take it the forged geometry line is the stuff you like a lot?


----------



## Hanmak17 (Dec 12, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Ok, spill. What happened at Bernal?



PM'd you


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Dec 12, 2017)

A Mario Ingoglia W2 honyaki just like mine.


----------



## pc9111 (Dec 12, 2017)

Toyama 240 gyuto


----------



## JaVa (Dec 12, 2017)

You can only purchase one, which knife would you buy again? 
Yoshikane SKD 240 gyuto (hammer finished) or Itinomonn (semi-)SS 240 Kasumi gyuto. Best all round performers I've ever used. They are so similar that without the kasumi and hammered finish difference I couldn't tell them apart

You can only purchase from one maker (from this point forward) who would it be? (even if they no longer make knifes) 
Tanaka

You can only choose one steel, which one?
Ginsanko by Tanaka or SKD by Yoshikane. Love both steels and having several different knives made strictly from either steel would make me more then happy. Though Tanaka ginsan edges by a hair.


----------



## inzite (Dec 12, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Are you referencing TF wh1 or AS?



both most likely as I share the same thoughts for TF steel!


----------



## ob-gym (Dec 12, 2017)

KimBronnum said:


> I would buy a Toyama 240 gyuto





dwalker said:


> Toyama 240. Everything else is negotiable.





pc9111 said:


> Toyama 240 gyuto



^^ This

One and done


----------



## panda (Dec 12, 2017)

i would buy masamoto honyaki


----------



## LucasFur (Dec 12, 2017)

inzite said:


> both most likely as I share the same thoughts for TF steel!



Correct izinite. 
Reason I say TF. I seen his laser knives and his workhorse knives and they are just the best cutters. I don't know why. 
I'm surprised people don't refer to his white 1 like a Togo reigo and his blue like ... well I can't believe it's AS. More like ASs (aogami superior super) steel.


----------



## Anton (Dec 12, 2017)

panda said:


> i would buy masamoto honyaki



One of your better ideas 

But what to get while you find one...


----------



## panda (Dec 13, 2017)

yea those are pretty rare so gotta make em count. well in this nightmare scenario i would just force someone else to sell me theirs so that they too can experience this scenario.


----------



## Anton (Dec 13, 2017)

panda said:


> yea those are pretty rare so gotta make em count. well in this nightmare scenario i would just force someone else to sell me theirs so that they too can experience this scenario.



Let me know, I have a couple of wooden bats ...


----------



## panda (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## labor of love (Dec 13, 2017)

LucasFur said:


> Correct izinite.
> Reason I say TF. I seen his laser knives and his workhorse knives and they are just the best cutters. I don't know why.
> I'm surprised people don't refer to his white 1 like a Togo reigo and his blue like ... well I can't believe it's AS. More like ASs (aogami superior super) steel.



Laser knives? Like the nashiji line? Or like all his lines have thicker and thinner knives (thickness variance)?


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 13, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Have you tried his honyaki? I take it the forged geometry line is the stuff you like a lot?



I have not tried his honyaki, but I would love to. I've only tried his forged geometry stuff. It's brilliant.

If Catcheside were not an option, my very close second choice would be 240mm Toyama gyuto.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Dec 13, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> I have not tried his honyaki, but I would love to. I've only tried his forged geometry stuff. It's brilliant.
> 
> If Catcheside were not an option, my very close second choice would be 240mm Toyama gyuto.



Catcheside would be my second option. His blades are amazing.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 13, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> "You can only purchase one, which knife would you buy again?"
> 
> Catcheside 220mm thick grind gyuto
> 
> ...



+1

But... I'd choose 1.2419.05 instead of the 1.2442 but really that's cherry picking


----------



## inzite (Dec 13, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Laser knives? Like the nashiji line? Or like all his lines have thicker and thinner knives (thickness variance)?



the later at least imo. My nashiji was ok thin spine wise but I further thinned it behind the edge and now it's laserish. My Denka is pretty thin at the edge and up the blade as well.


----------



## LucasFur (Dec 13, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Laser knives? Like the nashiji line? Or like all his lines have thicker and thinner knives (thickness variance)?



I would put my 210 denka in the lazer/Mid category, I would put my maboroshi in the workhorse category. 
the other denka and maboroshi ive handled were both 210s and i would consider them laser again. 

I dont know, TF for me has the feeling of that knife i want to use till its a little nub through usage and sharpening. 
I really dont get that feeling with other knives, maybe its that its a good cutter but poorly finished combination. none the less. Im happy i have a couple.


----------



## preizzo (Dec 13, 2017)

inzite said:


> my TF Denka 240! gets mighty sharp, stays sharp, stainless clad, excellent grind, good flat spot and despite the rusticness on the tang and bolster, the actual handle shape is rather comfortable. TFTFTFTFTFTFTF!


&#128514; &#128514; &#128514;OK so start to sell me all your katos.. &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;
Well my knife will be a Kato off course.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Dec 13, 2017)

I would hesitate to call any TF knife a laser. Ground thin at edge and super sharp maybe. I liked my Nashiji the best, a great pure cutter, but with voids in the steel, grinds mismatched and uneven, horrible handle attachment and steel delamination. I liked it even with all its flaws, but just decided to move on to something more refined.


----------



## HRC_64 (Dec 13, 2017)

Chicagohawkie said:


> I would hesitate to call any TF knife a laser. Ground thin at edge and super sharp maybe. I liked my Nashiji the best, a great pure cutter, but with voids in the steel, grinds mismatched and uneven, horrible handle attachment and steel delamination. I liked it even with all its flaws, but just decided to move on to something more refined.



so was your nightmare scenario getting TF as opposed to having it stolen?


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 13, 2017)

A 240 Global &#128514; &#128514;&#128514; I kid, I kid!


----------



## inzite (Dec 13, 2017)

preizzo said:


> &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;OK so start to sell me all your katos.. &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;
> Well my knife will be a Kato off course.



hahha i know you love TF! my katos are for collecting


----------



## Hanmak17 (Dec 14, 2017)

inzite said:


> hahha i know you love TF! my katos are for collecting



You don't use them? They really are built for deconstruction in my opinion. I've used a handful of knifes but I keep turning back to the Kato. Once the patina builds its essentially maintenance free, stays reasonably sharp forever.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 14, 2017)

Old person here, kind of... Probably would get a Watanabe 240 and ask Shinichi to make it not too chunky - a knife I dont even have right now. Although, I would also hate to not have my old style 240 Takeda. Fogettaboutit, not an answerable question.

Stefan


----------



## panda (Dec 14, 2017)

apicus, i have the not too chunky wat and it's the best knife i've ever laid my hands on. however i would not want it as my only knife, it's still heavy  my takeda 270 would do better as an only knife, but still too big plus a smaller takeda defeats the purpose of one.


----------



## tripleq (Dec 14, 2017)

panda said:


> apicus, i have the not too chunky wat and it's the best knife i've ever laid my hands on. however i would not want it as my only knife, it's still heavy  my takeda 270 would do better as an only knife, but still too big plus a smaller takeda defeats the purpose of one.



I have that Wat's twin brother and it would be very, very high on my list.


----------



## Panamapeet (Dec 14, 2017)

210 Kato workhorse, no doubt about it


----------



## inzite (Dec 14, 2017)

Hanmak17 said:


> You don't use them? They really are built for deconstruction in my opinion. I've used a handful of knifes but I keep turning back to the Kato. Once the patina builds its essentially maintenance free, stays reasonably sharp forever.



I do use the kasumi but my dammy and ku are for collecting


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 14, 2017)

Day and night difference, but I would either buy another 8" Burke or a 210 Gengetsu.


----------



## Anton (Dec 14, 2017)

This is a toughy... honestly I cant think of one... perhaps because I dont want to think about this or perhaps because I dont have ONE 

Maybe:

Ashi honyaki western, but doubt Ill ever find one 

Mizuno sumiganashi

DT San mai

Burke San mai 

Mizuno honyaki white 

Catcheside forged western


----------



## panda (Dec 14, 2017)

I could live with a custom Mizuno white honyaki


----------



## Anton (Dec 14, 2017)

panda said:


> I could live with a custom Mizuno white honyaki



Longer


----------



## Bromo33333 (Dec 14, 2017)

Hanmak17 said:


> One of the things I am beginning to realize about the universe of Jk's is that it is ridiculously expansive. Blacksmith, Grinds, Sharpener, metals, finish etc. The other thing I am realizing is that every tool has its purpose, some more singular then others. As a hobbyist I'm enjoying the learning.
> 
> I have read through the forums about favorite knifes etc. I did read through the "which knife do you regret selling" thread but it didn't really touch on this. I am curious to hear the answer to these questions:
> 
> ...



Easy: Misono Swedish Carbon Steel "Dragon" 240mm. 

Are we allowed a paring knife and a slicer? Because between those 3 I'd be set! And I assume my sharpening stones were not missing?

Considering I'd have lost all my knives, so clearly has some issues, I wouldn't spend much more than that! 

(Paring knife would be a Ken onion Sky Paring knife, and the slicer would be a Yaxell Dragon 9")


----------



## JaVa (Dec 14, 2017)

Really interesting read. Seems like Toyamas, Watanabes and TF:s are in vogue this year?


----------



## K813zra (Dec 14, 2017)

JaVa said:


> Really interesting read. Seems like Toyamas, Watanabes and TF:s are in vogue this year?



And at least two votes for a Misono dragon.  Someone out there needs to make it three!


----------



## 9mmbhp (Dec 14, 2017)

_You can only purchase one, which knife would you buy again? _
240 Yoshikane SKD tsuchime

_You can only purchase from one maker (from this point forward) who would it be? (even if they no longer make knifes)_
Marko

_You can only choose one steel, which one?_
DevinT damascus


----------



## Hanmak17 (Dec 14, 2017)

Some interesting observations so far (at least for me)

Not a single Shig vote. Yet they fly out of the classifieds section within minutes of posting. 

TF, Watanabe, Mizuno, Toyama, Catchside getting frequent endorsements

With the exception of Mizuno, everyone prefers carbon to stainless, with a few mentions of powdered steel. Having a R2 blade, I sort of understand, but not entirely. 

Love the idea of asking Watanabe to create a custom blade. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## tripleq (Dec 14, 2017)

Hanmak17 said:


> Love the idea of asking Watanabe to create a custom blade. Does anyone have any experience with this?



I have quite a bit of experience ordering customs from Watanabe and a few other makers. I've also purchased numerous custom jobs from the BST. Some were very good. Some were horrible. To be completely honest it is often unwise to order customs unless you have decent exposure to the standard offering first. The standard blade is one refined via trial and error over generations. They know exactly how to make a knife that makes sense. If you want to order a custom but have little experience with that particular maker I recommend making your request non-specific like 'a little thinner', 'a bit thicker', 'more belly', etc. That way the maker can produce a blade that makes sense overall while accommodating your request. If you get too specific and start dictating exact thicknesses etc. you're essentially playing amateur knife maker using someone else's hands which often produces a knife with undesirable attributes.


----------



## valgard (Dec 14, 2017)

I've asked for a custom from Watanabe, half of my request was exactly what I wanted, the other half was a waste of money but I still got an awesome knife. I asked for a 255mm gyuto with machi and a thinner tip. I got my 255mm gyuto with a nice wide neck. The tip was sliiiightly pointer than usual and nothing anywhere near thin, it still works rather well but it's not the extra thin tip I asked for, he just did his thing as usual lol.


----------



## valgard (Dec 14, 2017)

And I would have to go running and order a Watanabe 180mm nakiri with engraving before my wife notices that the knife she gave me is missing so that would have to be the knife I buy if I lose all my knives. If it's a matter of preference I just can't pick one!


----------



## labor of love (Dec 14, 2017)

The custom thinner light wat that I procured from tripleq and passed on to panda was really sweet. The only thing I would change is the signature Watanabe nose, too big for me.


----------



## wbusby1 (Dec 14, 2017)

Nightmare scenario huh? You're going to regret this dramatic thread title to a redundant, indulgent thread if you ever lose all your knives like many of us here have!


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 15, 2017)

Tanaka R2.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 15, 2017)

ThEoRy said:


> Tanaka R2.


Even if the new grind is not a laser?


----------



## labor of love (Dec 15, 2017)

If I lost my whole kit Id probably just grab a no nonsense performer like blazen (then ginga petty and suji). Keep a 1k and 6k stone, sell off the rest of my stones and rid myself of this obsession.


----------



## Anton (Dec 15, 2017)

labor of love said:


> If I lost my whole kit Id probably just grab a no nonsense performer like blazen (then ginga petty and suji). Keep a 1k and 6k stone, sell off the rest of my stones and rid myself of this obsession.



Finally, someone is talking sensibly


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Dec 15, 2017)

Odd nobody has chosen a shig... I kid I kid... [emoji6]


----------



## Valkyrae (Dec 15, 2017)

labor of love said:


> If I lost my whole kit Id probably just grab a no nonsense performer like blazen (then ginga petty and suji). Keep a 1k and 6k stone, sell off the rest of my stones and rid myself of this obsession.



Haha were it so easy to be done with the knife obsession...


----------



## LucasFur (Dec 15, 2017)

labor of love said:


> If I lost my whole kit Id probably just grab a no nonsense performer like blazen (then ginga petty and suji). Keep a 1k and 6k stone, sell off the rest of my stones and rid myself of this obsession.



+1 
A 240 blazen R2 I think I could live with. And ridding myself of the obsession sounds pretty sweet also.


----------



## StonedEdge (Dec 15, 2017)

Might have to take up smoking after that!


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 15, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Even if the new grind is not a laser?



Well even if that's the case the scenario doesn't say I lost all my stones too.


----------



## Colorado_cutter (Dec 15, 2017)

One knife? I'd probably talk to Jon and see if he could get a western white #2 cleaver from Ashi Hamono. It'd be a tad heavier than my custom Ashi, but not a bad thing for the ONE knife.
One maker? I think I'd probably go with Sugimoto- even though I've never used one of their knives. I could go for the #6 cleaver as the main knife, and then the #30 cleaver for something smaller and stainless, which I find handy. 

Really, it would be whoever could get me a nice big carbon cleaver, a nice-ish smaller stainless cleaver, a petty or funayuki tall enough for board work, a heavier knife (cutting pizza, chopping up nuts, cheese), and maybe a bread knife.

Wouldn't be to terribly hard to re-do my "collection," though- I've only got 6 kitchen knives- and only 3 of those cost me more than $20, anyway...


----------



## K813zra (Dec 15, 2017)

ThEoRy said:


> Well even if that's the case the scenario doesn't say I lost all my stones too.



Not only did you lose all of your stones but there are none left for sale in the whole world and you have to mine them yourself. :rofl2:


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 16, 2017)

K813zra said:


> Not only did you lose all of your stones but there are none left for sale in the whole world and you have to mine them yourself. :rofl2:



**** it I'll Murray Carter that **** on a cinder block and some cardboard.


----------



## Anton (Dec 16, 2017)

Was using a Carter recently 

Quite the knife I may add


----------



## K813zra (Dec 16, 2017)

ThEoRy said:


> **** it I'll Murray Carter that **** on a cinder block and some cardboard.



:rofl2:


----------



## Qualitycookie (Dec 18, 2017)

K813zra said:


> Not only did you lose all of your stones but there are none left for sale in the whole world and you have to mine them yourself. :rofl2:



Now we have a nightmare scenario!


----------



## Bromo33333 (Dec 19, 2017)

Qualitycookie said:


> Now we have a nightmare scenario!



Oh dear, it's back to bricks.......


----------



## Panamapeet (Dec 19, 2017)

LucasFur said:


> +1
> A 240 blazen R2 I think I could live with. And ridding myself of the obsession sounds pretty sweet also.



I'll help you with that Kono


----------



## Triggaaar (Dec 20, 2017)

Easy. I'd buy the Tanaka Ginsan 210 Gyuto 210mm.


The reason it's an easy choice, is it's the only knife I have, so it's the only one I could buy again


----------



## cain47 (Dec 20, 2017)

Don't even want to think about it happening, but if it did I would most likely get either a 240mm shiro kamo in r2 or the tanaka b2 nashiji stainless clad. These two are absolutely amazing. I've had knives costing considerably more than those that were blown out of the water by these two knives. Great performance and value.


----------

